# Best Urban Tire



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

I recently found a slash in my front and rear tires on my urban bike; most likley from a ton of abuse over the years. Ive gotten very used to them: Maxxis Larsen Oriflamme 2.0's. I know thats pretty skinny for urban/park, but I really like it. Ive searched all over for them and cant find them; does anyone know where I can find them? If not, what tires to you ride? Im contemplating the Nokian XXX 2.4's, but I cant decide what to do...
Thanks alot
Erik


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

i had XXX's on my bike for about a week, and then decided not enough tread for 4x, kinda obvios. they were a shitload of money, like 40 ish each, but well worth it. i loved them for anything but dirt. if u decide to go for em adn dont wanna dish out a bunch of $, ill sell u mine. there in pristene condtion all tread on tires!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Halo Twin Rails. AMAZING tires. Rides on two skinny little rails for ultra low rolling resistance. But has nice tread and textures to help dig in when you need the traction. I rode them at a very wet skatepark and didn't slip once. They also do very well in dirt.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

maxxis holyroller 2.4- love them! low rolling resistance, grip awesome for dj/dirt and street. 865g/ 1.9 lbs per tire

Maxxis hookworm 2.5- haven't tried them but they're sposed to be pretty good for street and park. not good for dj/dirt though. Also heavy as hell! 1250g/ 2.7 lbs per tire! one hookworm is almost a pound heavier than one holyoller!

there is also these tioga tires that carter holland rides. can't find info though


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

1.Maxxis Holly roller

2.Arrow Launch 

3.Halo Twin rail


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

here's another vote for holyrollers. i absolutely love mine great for street, dj, and they even do pretty well when the dj's get muddy which i was even surprised with. and since you can pick em up for like 20 bucks each from jensonusa i dont think you can find anything better for the price. he|| i'd buy these tires even if they were 40 bucks a tire, they're amazing


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the holly rollers, although I think the sidewalls are somewhat thin(I think i got a slash somewhere on one of mine, be it very small).

They roll well and silently. 'nuff said.


----------



## BikerTad (Jan 13, 2006)

HOLY ROLLER!!! I've tried kenda k-rads, but they just dont compare to the holy rollers, my friend hat the larson tt's, he said they werent all that great.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

try the botentrager street slick. there bad ass tires. i run them frnt and rear on my bike. they are good in the dirt and instreet


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mtbames190 said:


> try the botentrager street slick. there bad ass tires. i run them frnt and rear on my bike. they are good in the dirt and instreet


I'm going to try the Twin Rails as soon as I can, I'm running K-Rads now, and they are great on the street, and good in some parks, but crap on dirt. Don't get them if you do a lot of DJ, or ride any type of trails. But there half the price of Holy Rollers, so there a good back up tire.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

BikerTad said:


> HOLY ROLLER!!! I've tried kenda k-rads, but they just dont compare to the holy rollers, my friend hat the larson tt's, he said they werent all that great.


i agree completely. i have holy rollers and one of my buds has k-rads, there's no comparison. holy rollers are a million times better, he's gonna get a set now after riding mine


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

best one ever is th4e Kenda Kiniption.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

i have had the hookworms on my bike, theyre great, but i also used to have some knob job tires too and they were great.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Krads are cheap, light, and work great for street and park, and do ok on dirt.
I might try some holyrollers soon though.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i ran the krads for a while and they worked pretty good nice and light.

ive been running holyrollers for a few months now and really like them though. ive only gotten one flat with themand it was cause i bashed the sh!t out of it on an abubaca. ive cased plenty of other ledges prety hard since and not popped a tube. so yeah i definitely recomend the holyrollers, they're alittle heavier then the k rads but i think its worth it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

zerossix said:


> i ran the krads for a while and they worked pretty good nice and light.
> 
> ive been running holyrollers for a few months now and really like them though. ive only gotten one flat with themand it was cause i bashed the sh!t out of it on an abubaca. ive cased plenty of other ledges prety hard since and not popped a tube. so yeah i definitely recomend the holyrollers, they're alittle heavier then the k rads but i think its worth it.


another option is the kenda kiniptions, they have a tred that runs all the way down the sidewall of the tire wich makes them really good for wallrides, has to be the best urban tire i have ever ridden, and they stick to the ramps like glue. Plus there cheap, 25 bucks a piece. good luck


----------



## Micnap (Aug 16, 2005)

DMR Moto is good and cheap.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hookworms all the way!


----------



## moto_123 (Apr 3, 2006)

yep if you are only riding street and a few very hard pack straight line dirt jumps run the hookworms. you can corner like a sport bike on asphalt.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, just to beat a dead horse...HOLLY ROLLERS. They are an excellent rolling tire with tons of grip on the street. You can get high psi in them as well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DMR Moto R/T 2.4 front 2.2 rear... light, and cheap! 

If I were only running street, I'd check out those Tioga FS100's.... a bit more expensive though, and I'm not sure if they come in 24"? too bad....

the XXX's I think are super heavy for a skinny urban/dj tire, but if you're tearing sidewalls, maybe they are for you...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey you guys, not to highjack the thread but, looking at the P.1 I may get, I was wondering if there is a good reason for the 26 in front, and it is so nobby. As soon as possible, I think I will be putting hookworms on it if I get it.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Hey you guys, not to highjack the thread but, looking at the P.1 I may get, I was wondering if there is a good reason for the 26 in front, and it is so nobby. As soon as possible, I think I will be putting hookworms on it if I get it.


well the reason it has a knobby it the front is for better traction when you are turning and the rear is a slick tire so that you roll faster. Dual hookworms will be alright if you don't mind the extra weight and if you ride more pavement than dirt. I had a hookworm in the back on my bike for a while and it worked surprisingly well in the dirt, but better on pavement.


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, the Holy Rollers perform quite well on pavement, and can actually hold their own on a little dirt, but seriously, do NOT trust the sidewalls.I have yet to wear through the entire tread life of one (out of 3 now) without ripping a sidewall, all from different conditions.After the sidewall rips, and it probably will, you can actually see how paper-thin it is.When doing any real park riding,dj-ing,or 4X, weight should always be secondary to durability, IMO.I'm not saying not to get Holy Rollers at all, I just think there's a lot of room for improvement on them for as much as they cost, and one of those ripped sidewalls almost sent me sliding off of a 30 foot ledge!

Preferred street setup (26"): Front-Maxxis Hookworm (LOTS of sidewall thickness and air volume) or Nokian XXX 2.4" (the natural rubber makes a huge difference)
Rear-Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35" (ditto + more grip than HW)
Preferred DJ/4X setup (26"):Front- Continental Petrol ProTection 2.5"
Rear-Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4" 

-note:My personal preference for dirt is to have as much tread on the rear without impeding speed or "smoothness" too much.If riding on dirt, I find it more important to get traction from the rear than the front...unless you like spinning out while pedaling or having your tail wash out on a landing.The Racing Ralph fits this bill quite well.Just my $0.02.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

the tread (thread...sorry)does say best urban tire......Brad's right on the money..
hookworm is best for stair gaps...so dang heavy



Evil4bc said:


> 1.Maxxis Holly roller
> 
> 2.Arrow Launch
> 
> 3.Halo Twin rail


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Axis said:


> best one ever is th4e Kenda Kiniption.


Axis be knowin his shiz here. Kiniption.....right on~!

Yo Scott, you wanna ride urban late tonight?


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Kenda kiniption


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dub post...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rpet, or anybody else, where can I get a 24" Kiniption?? I've searched the web, but can't find it except on German eBay, go figure...

edit: alright, searched a little more, found the 24's for a great deal at ride-this.com.... seems like a solid little online shop...


----------



## rblove65 (Feb 22, 2006)

Schwalbe Table Top Timo Pritzel signature tires. MONEY! I like them better than Holyrollers and K-Rad's.....

24x2.25
26x2.25


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

the hookworms are absolutely amazing, but they bite so much that if you land tweaked out they make it a little hard to recover


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The hookworms make for great boat anchors. Kiniption or Holy Rollers it is for me. I might try the halo twin rails next.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, those Timo Pritzel Table tops look excellent, but looking at the weight, is that a dream, or are these sidewall tear terrors??? I just picked up a 24" kiniption for the rear actually, but haven't had a chance to use it yet, still trying to build up my eastern hub to an atomlab rim so I can get riding...


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have hookworms, couple things, loose dirt ontop of hardpack (gravel on ashalt), forget it. 
In the wet they spit up allot of water, way more than a knobby.

everywhere else they are amazing


----------



## j.r.r (Aug 11, 2008)

kenda kiniption
 maxxis holly roller
 kenda small block 8
are all good tyres, at the moment i am using kenda kiniptions.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

Well if anyone is still wondering I think the hookworms are the best PURE street tire. I ride them on my 08' ToP and love them! But anything other than dry street riding forget it. I haven't had the nerve to ride them in the wet as I imagine it would be like riding on ice. Forget any kind of dirt riding as well. They also help with braking on the street with the HUGE amount of grip they have it takes a ton of braking pressure to break into a skid allowing you to break harder than some tires would allow without skidding.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

schwalbe super moto 2.4


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, those Timo Pritzel Table tops look excellent, but looking at the weight, is that a dream, or are these sidewall tear terrors??? I just picked up a 24" kiniption for the rear actually, but haven't had a chance to use it yet, still trying to build up my eastern hub to an atomlab rim so I can get riding...


table tops are sick, i ran them on my 26" and i have a pair waiting to go on my new 24" build. most of the guys i ride with are running them and one guy goes big on them. they are crazy light. i never had problems with the sidewalls but you want to keep high PSI in them for street.
i like them cause they are pretty good for dirt too.
the down side of them is it took me 8 months to get them. they are stupid hard to find. ordering from europe is your best bet.

if you want some street specific 24" check out the KHE mac 2 tires. they weight something like 470 grams. thats crazy. my tabletops were right at 520 grams.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ive tried a few tires and Kenda Small block 8 are about the best imo.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Went back to holyrollers after 6 months on sb8's. The added weight more then makes up for it with much better traction but somehow less rolling resistance. Hard to explain. Will not be going back. May sound strange but my manuals got heaps better as well. Like wtf I can suddenly do them strange.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Who's got access to Kenda NPJ's? I'm wondering about NPJ x Kiniption Kenda action. I'm rolling on 2.4 Holy Rollers right now and looking for new tires to stretch onto to my DT Swiss 6.1d's.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

the Intense micro knobbies are great for urban and park and not bad for dj
Also the Panaracer Uff-Da's for street/park


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy Rollers rip super easy to tear as already noted, mine where brand new could have sold as new cept for the 4 inch sidewall gash, but you can just replace them for $25. But I prefer the Arrow Launch.
Hookworms are heavy like lead, esp. w/doublewides but they last forever and you can ride them straight up a stair set without pinching
now im on intense system 4 cuz i moved out of the city and now i spend half my time digging


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

spec Rythm


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

ae111black said:


> spec Rythm


they are nice but wear really easily.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love the holy rollers that I had


----------



## Goldvice (Apr 11, 2009)

Not long ago I posted my review of the Kenda Kiniption in the review section. BTW, whoever created the section spelled it wrong....they spelled it Kinption instead of Kiniption in case people have had any problems finding it.

After many more long rides I stand by my review 100%. This tire is amazing. The roll resistance is better than I previously thought. Not quite as good as a slick of course, but definitely street worthy. Acceleration is pretty good with these. Also, it's a tire that can handle up to 80psi, which is a huge bonus for those who like to travel at top speeds.

Some of the other reviewers complained about snakebites and small bits of glass puncturing their tires. Neither of them said anything about tire pressure though and I have a feeling they might have been running with low pressure. People are used to rolling with 40 or 50 PSI on a semi-slick but these handle up to 80 and if you want to hit some decent speeds you're best off filling them up to 65-80. I've rolled over plenty of glass and little sharp objects. I even hit a curb where the damn bike lane ended out of nowhere going about 15 mph in the middle of the night. These things just bounced me over the curb. I barely felt it. I checked the tires later and there wasn't even a ding. They still look brand new.


----------



## WYTE FANG (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy Rollers - supreme tire!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Panaracer Ufdas, Halo twin rails and Intense Micro knobbies are all better the holyrollers for urban


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The Uff'das are sweet, for sure, but they're also kinda heavy, compared to Holy Rollers. I've recently got my hands on a pair Geax Booze Lights and am waiting for a new frame to come in before I get to test them. Does anyone have any time on these tyres yet?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I also had issues with my Holy Rollers being flimsy and getting gashes in the tread and sidewalls. I decided if my tires were going to get slashed up anyways, I might as well go for a XC tire with a tightly spaced and shallow tread.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I also had issues with my Holy Rollers being flimsy and getting gashes in the tread and sidewalls. I decided if my tires were going to get slashed up anyways, I might as well go for a XC tire with a tightly spaced and shallow tread.


Larsen tt or Small Block 8s?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I found I set I love on my 24" DOB too bad they don't make them in 26" The Odessey Path P-lyte(rear) 2.10 and the Aiken P-lyte(front) 2.25.

As for the Uffda's being heavy at least they hold up better, same for the Halo TwinRail. I find the HolyRollers a little weak for urban riding.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I rocked a set of Lopes Bling Blings for a while. Too bad they don't make these anymore. I'm a set of CrossMarks now. The CMs are a bit iffy when cornering hard. But they are nice and light.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

What do you think about a Kenda Small Block 8 front and Keniption rear? But the Kiniptions rate at over 800g like the Holy Rollers from Maxxis. The often used combo is a K Rad up front with a Kiniption in the rear. I want that balloon effect and can fit up to 2.4 in the rear and up to 2.5 in the front. Rims are DT Swiss FR 6.1D which are wide and high. The Crazy Bob's are another option. Also any weight under 800g would be a sweet bonus.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i still like the Intense Micro knobbies


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Schwalbe table top's anyone? They are the lightest tire of it's kind. I ride everything on them. Everything.


----------



## Goldvice (Apr 11, 2009)

illnacord said:


> What do you think about a Kenda Small Block 8 front and Keniption rear? But the Kiniptions rate at over 800g like the Holy Rollers from Maxxis. The often used combo is a K Rad up front with a Kiniption in the rear. I want that balloon effect and can fit up to 2.4 in the rear and up to 2.5 in the front. Rims are DT Swiss FR 6.1D which are wide and high. The Crazy Bob's are another option. Also any weight under 800g would be a sweet bonus.


All I can say is that the Kiniption is awesome! I'm still riding mine and almost no sign of wear. I really don't notice the weight much at all. I suppose adding two kiniptions on over a super light tire, say 500g tire, would add about a pound and a quarter of weight. It makes a small difference if you're planning on racing, but I could shed a lot more weight off my ride by eating less. That would have a lot more effect for me than worrying about 1-200g per tire extra weight. Many of the good tires anyway are going to be from 650-800g per tire. If you are looking for a 500g tire you might give something up in durability or grip.


----------



## Heavyhitter04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone running Intense micro knobbies in the 2.125" size? Curious on their performance in the park, street, and trails.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

has anyone found the NPJs in a 26"? I only found them in 24x2.1


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@quickneonrt: I'm looking for 26x2.1 NPJs as well. I'm considering combining this with a 2.5 K-Rad in front or a Kiniption. Bugger I haven't seen a good example of this 2.1 NPJ width. I really am going for the balloon tire look more than anything. The holy roller's have been satisfactory up to this point but it's time for a change!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

how about khe mac 2's?

theyre like 500g and have little tread


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty sure there isn't a 26" Mac 2?

Kiniptions and Microknobbies will suck in the dirt. So... I'm assuming you're looking for a street tire? In which case... a knobby tire like the SB8 will not be ideal.


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

i ride the microknobbies and they dont suck in the dirt, ive never had an issue, also work great on concrete and even wet prefab parks


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

there is a 26" mac 2
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=31379&category=4007
theyve even got em in stock


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone know where to get the smaller micro knobby?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I disagree about the Microknobbies... I feel the only time they're any good in the dirt is on hardpack. Like... really packed stuff with nothing loose on the surface.

But anyways... I stand corrected about the KHEs. That's pretty frickin' sweet though. Maybe my next set of tires.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Heavyhitter04 said:


> Anyone running Intense micro knobbies in the 2.125" size? Curious on their performance in the park, street, and trails.


Have you found a place that has that size? I like the micros for street park dj and dry hardpack


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

illnacord said:


> What do you think about a Kenda Small Block 8 front and Keniption rear? But the Kiniptions rate at over 800g like the Holy Rollers from Maxxis. The often used combo is a K Rad up front with a Kiniption in the rear. I want that balloon effect and can fit up to 2.4 in the rear and up to 2.5 in the front. Rims are DT Swiss FR 6.1D which are wide and high. The Crazy Bob's are another option. Also any weight under 800g would be a sweet bonus.


If you want a baloon effect the 2.25 micro knobby is huge for its size rating


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

cummings said:


> maxxis holyroller 2.4- love them! low rolling resistance, grip awesome for dj/dirt and street. 865g/ 1.9 lbs per tire
> 
> *Maxxis hookworm 2.5*- haven't tried them but they're sposed to be pretty good for street and park. not good for dj/dirt though. Also heavy as hell! 1250g/ 2.7 lbs per tire! one hookworm is almost a pound heavier than one holyoller!
> 
> there is also these tioga tires that carter holland rides. can't find info though


I got some hookworms for park riding, heavy as hell but excellent grip, they do well on street also. Haven't tried em in dirt, yet. They look HUGE on the bike and almost comical, it added 2.5lbs to my bike when going from the microknobbies I had (which got a flat nearly every session). It's much harder to whip the bike around now, but I have a simple solution for that....get stronger. I probably will end up going back to some narrower, lighter, higher pressure street tires at some point I suspect.


----------



## Heavyhitter04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry guys I mean't 2.25" micro knobbies, they don't make a 2.125" that I have seen. I just got a set but have yet to ride park as of yet.


----------

